# 1954 Phantom She's Back, And In Phoenix



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

*








						GOODYEAR/SCHWINN BIKE - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Here is a green schwinn phantom bike badged "Goodyear" for a special tire sales event in Pennsylvania Goodyear tire stores in 1954. It is all original except for tires. Its original seat needs...



					phoenix.craigslist.org
				



*


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Goodyear, Goodrich ahh what the heck close enough!


----------



## mickeyc (May 9, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (May 9, 2021)

Price is down some for the ”Goodyear”. No luck at 6 or 7K apparently.:eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 9, 2021)

THAT SHOULD HAVE EASILY SOLD BY NOW


----------



## Maskadeo (May 9, 2021)

I told her she was leaving meat on the bone and she raised the price from 6K to 7k when it was on eBay.


----------



## John G04 (May 9, 2021)

“Never seen another 1954 Phantom with this special badge” well that proves she didn’t spend more than 2 minutes on the internet for research


----------



## Jeff54 (May 9, 2021)

Dang, that would be the Myrtle Beach Arizona that intersects with South Carolina. How's the surf over there?

You better Run, Do not walk and get it, at her new discounted price, GT, before the tide goes out and she leaves town for the intersection of Hawaii and England .


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> I told her she was leaving meat on the bone and she raised the price from 6K to 7k when it was on eBay.



I believe her dad or another relative piped up here and said it sold-we all knew that was BS! More than a few knowledgeable people here provided sound advice on value along with comps but it was certainly lost on them. V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Goodyear, Goodrich ahh what the heck close enough!



Look up in the sky. See the blimp?. We're the other guys.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 9, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe her dad or another relative piped up here and said it sold-we all knew that was BS! More than a few knowledgeable people here provided sound advice on value along with comps but it was certainly lost on them. V/r Shawn



I believe that, what's going on with her and the bike are a combination of two things that happen a lot in collectibles. 

One is there's a lot of people hunting and some will take advantage of people's ignorance to cheat em out of worth, which causes many to be very hesitant to bargain.  The other is the 'My grand, so and so, relative had this as a kid and told grand-ma all about it'. This woman's story and misunderstanding, mixed into the muddy water of family lore is nothing new in the collectible hunt. Don't be surprised when stumbling across that cheap Black Phantom from last year that somebody's 80 year old widower says; her husband had it when he was 12 years old. I mean, Grandpa can tell grand ma, who hasn't a clue. "That's the same bike I had at 12 years old."  And after he's gone, insists, not because she's senile or Alzheimer's, that,  it's that old.


----------



## GTs58 (May 9, 2021)

@jd56 , Need a Goodyear to make this Phantom correct.  LOL


----------



## Bike from the Dead (May 9, 2021)

So this is the mythically overpriced 1954 green Schwinn Phantom I've been hearing about. Zeesh, I can see why people keep bringing it up.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2021)

I prefer the "Big O' Tires" Phantom.


----------



## John G04 (May 9, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> So this is the mythically overpriced 1954 green Schwinn Phantom I've been hearing about. Zeesh, I can see why people keep bringing it up.




Yep thats the one, the anciet scriptures have been lost but the links keep coming up and they aren’t getting better


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 9, 2021)

if only there was a place where people could go online with bike questions and get good honest answers to those questions. that would be cool.


----------



## BFGforme (May 9, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if only there was a place where people could go online with bike questions and get good honest answers to those questions. that would be cool.



That would be great, too bad have those on here that repeat everything other's say as if it was there own or first to say it.... LoL


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2021)

I would have thought the fool would have finally gotten wise as to the value of this bike.


----------



## SoBayRon (May 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> I would have thought the fool would have finally gotten wise as to the value of this bike.



Apparently only she knows the true value of the very rare “BF Goodyear“ model.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 11, 2021)

Eh, just let it go. No need to be elitist. When people don't want help or refuse it, let them flounder on their own. Maybe they'll realize they were wrong, maybe they won't. In the end, no harm to you.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2021)

vincev said:


> I would have thought the fool would have finally gotten wise as to the value of this bike.



…fool...wise...hmm...nope!


----------



## GTs58 (May 11, 2021)

...


Euphman06 said:


> Eh, just let it go. No need to be elitist. When people don't want help or refuse it, let them flounder on their own. Maybe they'll realize they were wrong, maybe they won't. In the end, no harm to you.




No harm, it's like a good joke and we're waiting for the punch line. She's trying so hard and repeatedly, but still can't see the forest thru the trees.


----------



## BFGforme (May 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> No harm, it's like a good joke and we're waiting for the punch line. She's trying so hard and repeatedly, but still can't see the forest thru the trees.



That's a good one.... have to try and remember it.... LMFAO


----------



## tacochris (May 18, 2021)

Wanna know something that makes me happy when I think about it?

At some point in her life since posting that thing on here and telling us all we were fools, there was a moment after the flop of an ebay sale, maybe it was at night laying in bed when the house is dark and quiet after warm milk and fig newtons, maybe it was driving in her car down a long quiet road with the radio off. etc.  I take solace and great joy in the fact that there was a moment, even if she didn't say it out loud, where she said "f&*k...those guys were right".

That thought in my mind is so delicious its messing with my blood sugar.


----------



## GTs58 (May 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Wanna know something that makes me happy when I think about it?
> 
> At some point in her life since posting that thing on here and telling us all we were fools, there was a moment after the flop of an ebay sale, maybe it was at night laying in bed when the house is dark and quiet after warm milk and fig newtons, maybe it was driving in her car down a long quiet road with the radio off. etc.  I take solace and great joy in the fact that there was a moment, even if she didn't say it out loud, where she said "f&*k...those guys were right".
> 
> That thought in my mind is so delicious its messing with my blood sugar.




You have to understand a person like this. It is now a struggle, but she is trying to prove to us that she knows that Goodyear Phantom is worth what she's asking and will never give up. With that BF Goodyear badge hitting her right in the face every time she posts that picture, it's "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!"


----------



## tacochris (May 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> You have to understand a person like this. It is now a struggle, but she is trying to prove to us that she knows that Goodyear Phantom is worth what she's asking and will never give up. With that BF Goodyear badge hitting her right in the face every time she posts that picture, it's "Damn the torpedoes, full speed ahead!"



Lol!  Imagine what being married to her is like...
Funny enough i walked past my 50 model tonight and my eye caught the BF Goodrich badge on the front and I just chuckled to myself.  Lol


----------



## BFGforme (May 18, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Lol!  Imagine what being married to her is like...
> Funny enough i walked past my 50 model tonight and my eye caught the BF Goodrich badge on the front and I just chuckled to myself.  Lol



Ya, sure she's real grossie and it's bf Goodyear.....duh man, fu** get it right...damn!


----------



## tim elder (May 19, 2021)

Please keep her hopes up on the sale of this, I am trying to sell her some B.F. Goodrich WW tires for it.


----------



## BFGforme (May 19, 2021)

tim elder said:


> Please keep her hopes up on the sale of this, I am trying to sell her some B.F. Goodrich WW tires for it.



After the$500 you charge her, she's gonna have to raise the price another g at least....lol


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2021)

tim elder said:


> Please keep her hopes up on the sale of this, I am trying to sell her some B.F. Goodrich WW tires for it.



If only you had the ultra rare B.F. GoodYEAR tires.


----------



## tim elder (May 19, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

And she's still at it advertising across the United States. Unbelievable. My pet rock would have learned "something" by now. 









						Schwinn Phantom - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Benchmark Schwinn Phantom all original except a seat recover. Open for reasonable offers. Bike has a written provenance and has been in the same family since new.



					phoenix.craigslist.org


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Goodyear, Goodrich ahh what the heck close enough!



They must be blind or think all tires are made by Goodyear, like all old bikes are Schwinn. Ha Ha


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 16, 2021)

got my seat on it....lol...and a tire I sent em', (they were going for factory 'correct' so needed another CARLISLE!).   

Now that they're so heavily invested...need to bump it to 7500.00!


----------



## 51Resorter (Sep 16, 2021)

Should someone make an offer of $4,500, and $3,000 factory cash back?


----------

